# Top50 Bayern Nord&Süd 3D bei Ebay zur Navigation und Routenerstellung



## gps and outdoor (22. November 2001)

Bei Ebay gibts die Top50 Bayern Nord und Süd
je ab 35 DM zu Ersteigern.

Klasse Software zum Erstellen von MTB-Touren, in Verbindung mit GPS noch Interressanter!!!
Ich benutze diese Topografischen Karten seit 2 Monaten, tolle Sache, auch ohne GPS, Route erstellen-ausdrucken und laminieren( wasser und matschfeste sache) kann immer wieder verwendet werden.
Mein MTB-Hardwarehändler :www.Cyclesport-Haibach.de ist ebenfalls begeistert.

Auktion läuft bis 1.12.2001, links:

http://cgi.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1300574986 

http://cgi.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1300576123 

wen's Interressiert......................

MFG

GPS and Outdoor


----------

